# 3rd Island CBBT 12/11/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Got on the motorized vessel, (sorry Tug ). 

We grabbed some eels and headed to the 3rd Island. Really nice conditions going out, the slack tide out there just seemed to stick around much longer that I anticipated. Chuck & I bumped around the area and got into a couple...here's Chuck w/ good feesh. 










I had a nice run floating an eel on the surface, but it spit it when the game was on, [email protected]!!!!

Chuck got another good fight, bigger than the last one, on the Fish-Finder rig....










The fog really came out of nowhere. There were 10 boats cruising the area, and then I saw none!
I think the thick marine layer scared everyone off real quick...










I have never seen such a thick fog in my life...after the picture above was taken, it got so bad that we couldn't see the lights 50 yards in front of us, it to got almost ZERO VISIBILITY. 

Thankfully, we plotted our course on the GPS to get out there, and followed it back at a snails pace. Adjusting for the tide and current while reading the GPS and staring at the compose is a HAND FULL!!! Plus watching for ships, that you cant see, and they can't see you, up until they are right on you!!  ,It was a job (not to mention trying to listen to fog horns over the engine)..... 

We made it back safe and sound, I will say it's good to have a retired F-14 RIO on board to help get us safely landed!!!, THANKS CHUCK!!! 

Back in Lynnhaven...



















The pix are kinda' blurry, but I think it's fog.....

See ya'll out there!!! 

Skunk


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Traitor Skunk*

Just a tidbit of info for you landlubbers. The issue you call ajusting for tide & current, is known as Set & Drift. Nice work Skunk. You and your Dad need to just get a damn boat so we can all be part-time stinkers......PEACE OUT


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Skunk -- you are one fishin' fool for sure -- great report! apparently the fog didn't affect the fishing--WTG!


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

woulda been a lot easier comin' in if you'da called someone to go light a beacon fire on the beach fer ya . Nice fish!

~buggs


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

harry buggs said:


> woulda been a lot easier comin' in if you'da called someone to go light a beacon fire on the beach fer ya . Nice fish!
> 
> ~buggs


Sr. Buggs, 
I wouldn't have seen that fire until I ran the boat on the [email protected] beach and walked up to five feet of it. It was all IFR (Instrument Flight Rules) out there...

If I truly was a pirate, that would be a great time to sneak up an unsuspecting vessel, plunder his goods and jet away....Just Kidding of course, but "THE FOG" was spooky...wasn't that a movie??......


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice haul*

Congrats guys.


----------

